# Japanese characters are not displaying in VT



## ucsdboy (May 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I apologize for the noobish question, but I just recompiled my kernel to use VT and all the accented / Japanese characters still appear as <HEX>. Is there something else I should do to enable support?

Thanks very much!


----------



## emaste@ (May 28, 2014)

The built-in default font does not include CJK glyphs, and we don't yet install a font you can load to get them.

If you'd like to test the WIP CJK font these are the steps:
1. Get b16.fnt from http://people.freebsd.org/~emaste/newcons/b16.fnt
2. Build tools/tools/vt/setfont
3. Run `setfont < b16.fnt` from the console


----------

